# Lyft now allowing drivers to geo-fence their driving area?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What. Am I time shifting? Caught in a causality loop? A wormhole? This is a new feature here. Haven't tried it yet. Anyone else been using it?


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

I haven’t seen that yet. What market is that in?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

A radial distance filter would be a much better filter option in my opinion… this way it will set both the pickup area and maximum drop off distances one is willing to travel with a pax… 

But being this is Lyft, you might not get any trips within your set parameters… lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> What. Am I time shifting? Caught in a causality loop? A wormhole?


Same old game: monkey see - monkey do.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

FTC is on their ass.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Same old game: monkey see - monkey do.


Well the monkey being seen _here_ ain't doin' it though. I've begged for this for years and this is the first I've heard of it on any platform.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

thepukeguy said:


> I haven’t seen that yet. What market is that in?


California.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like the fence extends a max of 30 miles


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

About time FTC got on their ass.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Well the monkey _here_ ain't doin' it though. I've begged for this for years and this is the first I've heard of it on any platform.


Remember sidecar many years ago I was using that app as a driver, sidecar had a feature that let you set a mileage radius around a given area.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

It's here in my market as well....NY....and surprise surprise....it actually works pretty well...As has been said....you will most likely get less pings while using it.....so, you'll have less decisions to make as to whether or not you accept the request.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

When did they enable it in your market @Joe Saltucci


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Allowing drivers to set a driving area is fine as a supplement to full destination info but it is NOT a substitute for it.

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if Lyft (and possibly Uber) tries to promote it as a "substitute" for full destination info so they can continue to hide destinations from the drivers.

As I've said on previous occasions I believe that if enough drivers are somehow able to make Upfront Fares work for them despite the presence of Trip Radar, Uber will go back to hiding destinations via "5/10" AR requirements or something similar. 

Just as they have in the past when they took away the 4 extra DFs and took away destination info in CA, Uber will use "stranded pax" and "excessive wait times" as excuses why they have to "regretfully" go back to hiding destinations from drivers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel like FTC is really on their ass this time.
I really hope so.

Knowing full start/end is a requirement.
I don't ask someone to paint a room and then when they show up, tell them it's 20x20 room (when they assumed it was a 10x10 room).


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Allowing drivers to set a driving area is fine as a supplement to full destination info but it is NOT a substitute for it.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me in the least if Lyft (and possibly Uber) tries to promote it as a "substitute" for full destination info so they can continue to hide destinations from the drivers.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Dest info and geo-fencing are _complimentary_ tools that together empower drivers. Lyft uses an advanced pretzel logic algo powered by a random number generator to award dest info status to a driver. Right now I have it, and as long as I do I can turn down trips outside my driving area with impunity (because declining trips does not seem to piss the algo off).

Geo-fencing would be more powerful on Uber, with its strict 5/10 AR, as you mentioned, because there are always a flood of requests to an airport outside where I am willing to travel to that KILL my AR. But as you say, we may never be able to have our cake and eat it to. But for now Lyft is providing the best of both worlds. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They need to expand this.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> They need to expand this.


I got it last week after the latest update.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

How is it? Trash still?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> How is it? Trash still?


Getting over COVID.

Will let you know this week


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It'd be nicer if I could draw a map of where I do and don't want to go. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> Getting over COVID.
> 
> Will let you know this week


Get better soon broski.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Get better soon broski.


Thanks bro.

I sound like a 4 pack a day smoker with emphysema but the good news is I feel better than I sound.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

It's currently in Chicago. I haven't used it. Arrive on time works just fine.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

80sDude said:


> It's currently in Chicago. I haven't used it. Arrive on time works just fine.


I'm in Chicago and I don't have this. I just now updated my app... still don't have it.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

New2This said:


> It'd be nicer if I could draw a map of where I do and don't want to go. 🤷‍♂️


I agree, it's half baked but better than nothing and a welcome tool.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> I'm in Chicago and I don't have this. I just now updated my app... still don't have it.


I have the filter in chicago. I'm at gold status if that makes any difference.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Well the monkey being seen _here_ ain't doin' it though. I've begged for this for years and this is the first I've heard of it on any platform.


The monkeys at hand are Uber and Lyft. Uber does thing X and Lyft follows suit.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Is this only on iPhone maybe? Not Android?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Is this only on iPhone maybe? Not Android?


I have it on Samsung. 

It's probably market dependent. 

You'll get it eventually, unless drivers actually find it useful. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Is this only on iPhone maybe? Not Android?


I'm on Android. I was not prompted to update the app so the assumption is it's on both.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

New2This said:


> I have it on Samsung.
> 
> It's probably market dependent.
> 
> You'll get it eventually, unless drivers actually find it useful. 🤷‍♂️


Some drivers have it in my market (Chicago), but not me.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> I have the filter in chicago. I'm at gold status if that makes any difference.


Good point. I am gold too. However the perks for gold dont list geo-fencing.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Some drivers have it in my market (Chicago), but not me.


Interesting. If it is not point based (gold, platinum, etc), it may be score based. Are you seeing destination info? Care to share your score?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Some drivers have it in my market (Chicago), but not me.


Rovil doesn't like you?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Rohit told me a support chat that this feature is in Beta, so not all drivers have it. The only drivers who have it are using the "Beta app," he said. Then he told me how to enroll in the Beta program.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Rohit told me a support chat that this feature is in Beta, so not all drivers have it. The only drivers who have it are using the "Beta app," he said. Then he told me how to enroll in the Beta program.


It's Rovil not Rohit. 

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft....


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. If it is not point based (gold, platinum, etc), it may be score based. Are you seeing destination info? Care to share your score?


I don't think Lyft shows destination info in Chicago other than "Airport Dropoff". Where do I see my driving score in the app? I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> I don't think Lyft shows destination info in Chicago other than "Airport Dropoff". Where do I see my driving score in the app? I looked and couldn't find it.


Here


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

New2This said:


> Here


I don't have "Driving Score" on that screen...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

What do you have? 

Screenshots if you don't mind.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> View attachment 678417


That's odd.

I have no idea. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> When did they enable it in your market @Joe Saltucci


About a week ago. I noticed it on the app first, and then a couple of days later I started getting messages from lyft that this was now a thing. The only thing different about the new version is that it allows you 

to stay local......which is odd to me, because if you just wanted too stay local.....why use a destination filter at all?

Just for the record.....the destination filter on the lyft app has always worked for me, It does send you in the direction you've entered.....unlike the uber filter, which just sends you in any direction they want you to go.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> View attachment 678417


Looks looks like you dont have gold. That could be the reason.

(If when you tap *Feedback and Rewards*, you then tap *Your Feedback *instead of *Your Rewards*, you will see the score a different way. Then tap *View Details* to see the breakdown I posted. That will let you see if there is one scoring category that is blocking you as well.)


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> which is odd to me, because if you just wanted too stay local.....why use a destination filter at all?


Not sure of your question. If you want to stay local, using the geo-fencing feature simply enforces that. You wont get pings from or to outside the circumference you set. Double helpful if the app is not showing destination info.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Got the geofence today.
Going to test it out.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Looks looks like you dont have gold. That could be the reason.
> 
> (If when you tap *Feedback and Rewards*, you then tap *Your Feedback *instead of *Your Rewards*, you will see the score a different way. Then tap *View Details* to see the breakdown I posted. That will let you see if there is one scoring category that is blocking you as well.)


I don't have "View Details" on that screen:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sure enough. You guys have been spared the voodoo screwed up Bizarro scoring algo. In that case since some in your locale have it, and some don't, it may be based upon gold status. Or as a beta only select ants were given the feature.

This is what the feedback screen looks like in California...


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Cleared


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm in DC market, and just updated the app, but haven't driven for Lyft for a month.

Saw the perimeter option yesterday, haven't used it

Do not have the new Driving Score thing

I'm Gold

iPhone


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Not sure of your question. If you want to stay local, using the geo-fencing feature simply enforces that. You wont get pings from or to outside the circumference you set. Double helpful if the app is not showing destination info.


I guess i was just thinking that if you don't want to go out of your area, first of all don't accept any "long trip" requests, and secondly, if you only want to stay in a small "comfort zone".....well.....this might not be the right job for you. I have a different style of ride sharing than a lot of people on this forum. My feeling is that if you're going to go out there, it's kind of silly to limit yourself to a couple of mile area. You'd be missing out on a lot of work. I don't do "long distance" rides any more, but I thrive on 15-20 minute rides.....as many as I can get....and they add up real nice, and there's very often rides connecting close to where I drop. I use the filter when it's later in the day (I only work days) and I've just finished a half hour or so ride, to get back in the direction of my house. Some people here _always_ seem to want to get back in the direction of their house.....and, I just don't get that. Once I get in my car.....I'm out there, and I go wherever the rides take me. Again, I don't always have to be going back to where I came from.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> I guess i was just thinking that if you don't want to go out of your area, first of all don't accept any "long trip" requests, and secondly, if you only want to stay in a small "comfort zone".....well.....this might not be the right job for you. I have a different style of ride sharing than a lot of people on this forum. My feeling is that if you're going to go out there, it's kind of silly to limit yourself to a couple of mile area. You'd be missing out on a lot of work. I don't do "long distance" rides any more, but I thrive on 15-20 minute rides.....as many as I can get....and they add up real nice, and there's very often rides connecting close to where I drop. I use the filter when it's later in the day (I only work days) and I've just finished a half hour or so ride, to get back in the direction of my house. Some people here _always_ seem to want to get back in the direction of their house.....and, I just don't get that. Once I get in my car.....I'm out there, and I go wherever the rides take me. Again, I don't always have to be going back to where I came from.


Yes. I see your point. And, if you can see both the pickup and destination when the trip is advertised, you can essentially be you own geofence to fit your style, and actually that gives more flexibility than a perfect 360 degree circle wrapped around you.

But destination is not always available. On Uber, if you decline 5 of 10 rides you lose dest. If I could fence off uber rides that I don't desire, that would greatly enhance the app experience for me. My AR would stay high, and thus destinations would always be exposed.

But sticking with Lyft, the place where geofencing may work well is for rides that get queued up behind the ride you are already on, where dest is not advertised. Currently I have to go offline when on a trip to avoid getting slammed with an undesirable ride (the metrics are not profitable). Which means I am potentially missing out on ideal rides (I like the 15-20 minute trips too). I am hopeful that if I'm fenced the undesirable rides will not get auto-queued.

And Lord, if erecting a fence eliminates, or at least mitigates, the dreaded Switcheroo, then I'm a fan of this new feature!


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

> And Lord, if erecting a fence eliminates, or at least mitigates, the dreaded Switcheroo, then I'm a fan of this new feature!


Amen to that! The Switcheroo is incredibly dangerous, because 1) anything that takes your eyes off the road is potentially dangerous.

Let's all admit that sometimes we tell ourselves "I'm in traffic but I'll just look at my phone for a second," but then we see something we didn't expect or don't like, and we end up looking at the damn thing for more than a "second," which is Bad.

2) the Switcheroo is incredibly frustrating (several times I've been within a block of a pax and get switched to somebody far away) and A Frustrated Driver Is A Dangerous Driver. Frustrated drivers will often ignore their surroundings out of impatience/anger and then -- Wham! accident. 

One of the most common examples of this is when people are in a left lane at a light, the left lane allows left turn or straight through the intersection, and the car in front of you does not have a turn signal on, indicating they are going straight. Then the light turns green, THEN the front car puts their turn signal on. People behind that car will get frustrated and dangerously change into the right lane, and cause accidents or near misses. I've been sideswiped this way by a car that then drove off.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

This must be another BS feature like their destination filter.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> I don't think Lyft shows destination info in Chicago other than "Airport Dropoff". Where do I see my driving score in the app? I looked and couldn't find it.


Started showing details on my Lyft app today, doesn’t give details on the payout and the pickup time was moved


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Started showing details on my Lyft app today, doesn’t give details on the payout and the pickup time was moved


I still don't have this (in Chicago). Even after updating to latest version of the Lyft Driver app. I'm on Android.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> I still don't have this (in Chicago). Even after updating to latest version of the Lyft Driver app. I'm on Android.


You seem to get stuff late. Did you get anything on the Uber upfront trips yet


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> You seem to get stuff late. Did you get anything on the Uber upfront trips yet


Yes, I seem to be all caught up on those Uber Upfront Fare notifications and Quests, etc.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Yes. I see your point. And, if you can see both the pickup and destination when the trip is advertised, you can essentially be you own geofence to fit your style, and actually that gives more flexibility than a perfect 360 degree circle wrapped around you.
> 
> But destination is not always available. On Uber, if you decline 5 of 10 rides you lose dest. If I could fence off uber rides that I don't desire, that would greatly enhance the app experience for me. My AR would stay high, and thus destinations would always be exposed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've never had destination on either uber or lyft. Not once ever. Guess my status precludes that. I can see how helpful it would be, and the earning potential....but...haven't been able to achieve it. Not that I've been trying that hard. Lately, my uber acceptance rate hovers around 30%, and cancellation rate circles 20%. That seems to be the best I'm ever going to do. I know that I'd make less money in the short run if I wasted my time accepting all the crap they send my way, and I just haven't been able to bring myself to do it. Ya, fencing off uber rides that we don't desire would make this a much much better gig for me alright.

That annoying as *** habit lyft has of adding another ride in that small small space, where you only have 5 seconds to decline, on that tiny little button that is almost invisible, while you have a passengers is the bane of my existence. I hate them for that.....and yeah....the only way to avoid it is to sign off right after accepting a ride. Pain in my ass. And the switcheroo? Screw that crap. Out of spite....and to mess with lyft, I cancel any switcheroo that they dish out.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Yeah, I've never had destination on either uber or lyft. Not once ever.


Not 1 DF ever on either app? That's truly strange. Never heard of that one.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Not 1 DF ever on either app? That's truly strange. Never heard of that one.


He's not talking about Destination Filters. We're talking about the destination address of the rider.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Not 1 DF ever on either app? That's truly strange. Never heard of that one.


I didn't mean no destination filters, I meant no up front destination info before accepting or declining a request.....or even after.....I don't know where the passenger is going before I swipe "start trip".


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> What. Am I time shifting? Caught in a causality loop? A wormhole? This is a new feature here. Haven't tried it yet. Anyone else been using it?
> 
> View attachment 678184


I haven't used this particular feature however I had 2 scheduled rides 30 minutes apart and the "destination" filter should take you towards your next scheduled ride. Yea right! A ride was added to my que right before dropping off first rider...went 5 miles to pick up and their destination was over 60 miles away in a completely opposite direction! One of the many things I hate about Lyft is they add long rides to que without notifying they are long rides. I don't accept long rides anymore. They just don't pay enough to make it worth my time and gas money


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> I haven't used this particular feature however I had 2 scheduled rides 30 minutes apart and the "destination" filter should take you towards your next scheduled ride. Yea right! A ride was added to my que right before dropping off first rider...went 5 miles to pick up and their destination was over 60 miles away in a completely opposite direction! One of the many things I hate about Lyft is they add long rides to que without notifying they are long rides. I don't accept long rides anymore. They just don't pay enough to make it worth my time and gas money


That is exactly why I am looking forward to seeing how the radius feature will work.

Especially since I will be backing off on Uber rides since Up front fares just came to my locale.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Does anyone know, if you put a radius in place, does it just stay there until you turn it off? Or does it only last a certain amount of time like a DF, or do you get kicked off of it after doing a few rides like DF? This would be nice if you could set it and leave it in place for your entire shift.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Does anyone know, if you put a radius in place, does it just stay there until you turn it off? Or does it only last a certain amount of time like a DF, or do you get kicked off of it after doing a few rides like DF? This would be nice if you could set it and leave it in place for your entire shift.


I for one can answer that question for you after the weekend. I see a lot of Lyft trips in my future and will be running that feature.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I for one can answer that question for you after the weekend. I see a lot of Lyft trips in my future and will be running that feature.


Thanks! Looking forward to hearing about it. Also, does anyone know if it filters the pickup, the dropoff, or both?

IE - 10 mile radius... does both the pickup and dropoff have to be in that radius in order for it to give you the trip?

Example: Say I only want pickups close by but I don't care if we go 250 miles on the trip...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Thanks!  Looking forward to hearing about it. Also, does anyone know if it filters the pickup, the dropoff, or both?
> 
> IE - 10 mile radius... does both the pickup and dropoff have to be in that radius in order for it to give you the trip?
> 
> Example: Say I only want pickups close by but I don't care if we go 250 miles on the trip...


I can tell you that Lyft is claiming it's both pick up and drop off.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> What. Am I time shifting? Caught in a causality loop? A wormhole? This is a new feature here. Haven't tried it yet. Anyone else been using it?
> 
> View attachment 678184


That's only for Destination filters


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm in CT and I just started using it this weeks. It's worked well so far. You do have to position yourself first, so you can set the radius around your current location.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to hearing about it. Also, does anyone know if it filters the pickup, the dropoff, or both?
> 
> IE - 10 mile radius... does both the pickup and dropoff have to be in that radius in order for it to give you the trip?
> 
> Example: Say I only want pickups close by but I don't care if we go 250 miles on the trip...


Took a few rides today. Basically the fence works. I only got pickups and drop offs within the circle I drew. A few notes.

1) Every time you go off line you lose the "Location Filter", as they term the feature setting. You must reactivate when you go back online. And when you do go online it forgets what mileage circumference you set.

2) The fence is drawn in a circle around you current 20. So one must position themselves appropriately before activating the filter.

3) I only got 3 of that kind of filter! Ouch. A workaround may be to simply never go offline. Just ignore rides, even if you are on another platform. There seems to be no penalty (only limited testing!), but the one variable is that even if Lyft doesn't overtly punish us for a low AR, we don't know if the algo starts throttling ride requests.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Does anyone know, if you put a radius in place, does it just stay there until you turn it off? Or does it only last a certain amount of time like a DF, or do you get kicked off of it after doing a few rides like DF? This would be nice if you could set it and leave it in place for your entire shift.


It seems to last an hour, but I haven't officially timed it


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Last 50 rides is new?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

80sDude said:


> Last 50 rides is new?


Remarkable. My app shows this now too. 50 rides is new. And "account health", which is termed "account status" is new.

There is still Driving score, based on 100 rides, and comprised of very similar telemetry. It appears Lyft has taken an obscure, poorly explained driver scoring facility and double downed on it.

I think there are some very young, very inexperienced, woke 20 something's in management positions at the HQ.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Lyft now allowing drivers to geo-fence their driving area?



The only driving areas being offered are those areas that Lyft specializes in…the ghettos.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't see this account health in Chicago market


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Looks like the fence extends a max of 30 miles
> 
> View attachment 678326


I’m in the Bay Area and do not have this feature.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If you do have it it's under Feedback and Rewards / Feedback


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> If you do have it it's under Feedback and Rewards / Feedback
> 
> View attachment 679240


Strange it is not there maybe I need status like gold or platinum?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I am gold now. My daily DFs got bumped to 3. But still no Stay in an Area.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mole said:


> Strange it is not there maybe I need status like gold or platinum?


you don't want it. Consider yourself lucky not to have yet another Lyft albatross to drag around in your car.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> you don't want it. Consider yourself lucky not to have yet another Lyft albatross to drag around in your car.


I’m no longer driving Uber so I’ll see if Lyft gives me this after I have been driving for a while.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The only driving areas being offered are those areas that Lyft specializes in…the ghettos.





Heisenburger said:


> Damn, I just realized this was released just 4 years before Roe vs Wade decision.
> 
> _As the snow flies
> 
> ...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Slackrabbit said:


> I'm in Charlotte too. I wind up declining probably 70% of the rides. I have been documenting this as well. *Recently I have had a customer that has waited for 5 hours for a ride. Uber originally offered it at $10 and some change. 5 hours later it was $19*. According to the customer his price never changed. I've also had them offer me multiple rides that would literally put $2-3 an hour in my pocket after I pay for fuel and that's not counting wear and tear etc.


Emphasis mine. This gives a hint as to how Uber will deploy the upfront strategy. _They will likely send offers of differing amounts to different drivers_. *This may reduce the number offers we will receive*.

Imagine an *ant* who accepts all offers. Imagine a *driver* who cherry picks rides. Now imagine both drivers in proximity to a customer requesting a ride. Guess who is going to get pinged first, and guess what the offer will be? Right, the ant. At a lower offer. Only if the ant declines will the driver get pinged. And when the driver does get pinged it may be a reasonable offer, or, it may be a low ball offer, because Uber will only raise the offer after some predetermined amount of time.

Gaming Uber just got a degree harder.


----------

